# flat out 2 load error



## kareem100 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought the flatout 2 game ( running on windows xp ). It ran fine for a few days, but then, when trying to load the game i got the error message - fatal error load error. I found a patch on the internet, but after installing the patch, when trying to load the game, the system prompted me to enter a product key, which I never had.

I then re-installed the game but immediately got the fatal error load error message.

Does anyone know what is wrong here.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello Kareem,
why you never had your product key? where did you get your game from? is it original? are you using any crack?


----------



## kareem100 (Jun 5, 2009)

hi,

IT is a bonafide original game bought from gamestation ( a big game retailer here in the UK ). The thing is when you first install the game it never asks for a product key. When you install the patch (from the internet) that's when it asks for a product key


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to go to the game's publisher support page, maybe they can help with that


----------

